# Another Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a Desk Box for a lawyer friend of ours. It will be a Christmas present. It's from reclaimed wood, of course; was very waxy feel to it and seemed to be soaked with wax. I cut all pieces first, then washed them with laquer thinners. Joints are mortis and tennon type, done on my router table with 1/4" straight bit. The groves in the pen tray are done with a 1/2" round nose bit. I am not sure what the wood is; I suspect it to be oak, but a very unusual color (cinnamon). Because of the waxy feel to the wood, I used 5 min. epoxy glue for the joints and to secure the brass feet to the box. This box has turned out really straight and square, all pieces fitting the way I intended; must have done something wrong!!! Dimentions are 11" X 7" X 5". The finish is Teak Oil; not done yet. A few more coats and extended drying time and it will be ready for the festive season.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That is a quite nice box. I'm sure the recipient will be proud to place it on his desk.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent box Reg and very good use of reclaimed wood, having had a good look at your pics I think that you are right it is oak and is simply called brown oak. It is a result of a beefsteak fungus growing on a tree and reacting with the tannin in the oak tree turning it a rich brown color. Needless to say this is rarer than normal Oak and quite a bit more expensive to buy. So it makes your box a real treasure to have and own.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the through tenons.----- great result.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope that the box is not to hold correspondence. This would be a problem because 'letter' size paper is 8 1/2 x 11 inches.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very unique with nice work and wood.... love how the lid/top opens


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Reg, looks great, just started some boxes myself and you have given me a few ideas to try out, like the way you have done the hinge/lid


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice box. It almost looks like two different woods as the grains are so different. They definitely were not cut from the same board. The tray looks great as well.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice! The best part is it is made of reclaimed wood!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the design, including the use of a wooden hinge.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You All*

Thank You all, for your comments and ideas. I think I put the last coat of Teak Oil on the box this AM. (5 coats, sanded between coats) After two days drying time, I will rub on some paste wax and take a cpl more photos to ad to this thread. The hinge for the lid was made with two simple dowels cut from a scrap of the same oak boards. It bothers me to buy hardware IF I can make my own easily!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Sweet gift.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Finished Project, Desk Box*

Here are a cpl more pics of the box, now finished. I used Teak Oil, 5 coats, sanded between coats. Box is lined with green hobby felt. Final finish is two polished coats of paste wax, after ample drying time for Teak Oil.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice.....The paste wax finish is something I will need to heavily consider and look in to as it looks fantastic!


----------

